# early harvest buds



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Here is what I've been smoking on the last couple days. Went into jars yesterday for a cure. Pretty good tasting. Very up high that doesn't last very long. My wife likes it. I prefer the sedative stone! :hubba: I ended up with 32 grams of dry product off of the hermie that I harvested early. Not too bad. Enjoy! Take care and be safe.


----------



## Kupunakane (May 3, 2008)

Ooobie Doobie time,
  How long are you going to set them to cure for ?  I have a few friends that tell me that they cure their really super stuff for almost a year. I have smoked with both of them and I have never ever tasted anything that smooth in my many years of tokin. I like to ask cause I BEGIN TO WONDER,  can anyone really go a whole year without hitting their stash ? some how I just can't picture that ya know.
I think I might maybe  be able to hold out a month or three, but a year ?
yeah- right. LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

I will let them cure at least 2-3 weeks before I start smoking on it. I will sample each plant and find the one I like the best and let it cure for about 3 months before I smoke on it. I don't think I could keep bud for a year before smoking on it unless I grew a lot of weed. Thats a long time. Take care and be safe.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 3, 2008)

Pretty nugs smoky

Were they seeded or were you taking pollen sacks off as and when they appeared?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the harvest mang. :aok: *


----------



## Dubbaman (May 4, 2008)

Is it free sample Sunday, like at the Foodway? looks good man happy harvesting.


----------

